# Spring Bear Season



## andlan17 (Dec 15, 2016)

Any chance we will ever have a spring bear season in GA? Are the bears as active in the spring as they are during late summer?


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 15, 2016)

Sows are on the move in springs for sure, but probably have small cubs hidden somewhere. One reason spring season is a bad idea around here.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Why would it be a bad idea,we got way too many bears kill em all.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 16, 2016)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Why would it be a bad idea,we got way too many bears kill em all.



I feel the same way you do about it, but i doubt the DNR does.


----------



## humdandy (Dec 16, 2016)

no.........


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 16, 2016)

I hope not. Itd be ridiculously easy. I could kill a huge boar with a stick bow pretty much every day in June.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd like to see a trial run and see how it goes.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 16, 2016)

No. Bears are better than deer. I say we only allow the bow season and see how many we can get.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bow would be fine, I'd just like to see a few more thinned out. I'd just as soon have bear meat as deer but I'm not going to a lot of trouble to kill one. If you didn't have to bring the head and hide out I'd kill my limit each year.


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 20, 2016)

How would you hunt them in spring? What food source would concentrate them?


----------



## plottman88 (Dec 21, 2016)

I hope the bear population continues to grow....


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 21, 2016)

twincedargap said:


> How would you hunt them in spring? What food source would concentrate them?



For food, youd hunt them over any planted food plots mostly.  But itd be even easier to sit on marking trees. The right ones get visited about every day at the right time in june.


----------



## lampern (Dec 21, 2016)

You would also attract a lot of out of state hunters= $$$$


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 22, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> For food, youd hunt them over any planted food plots mostly.  But itd be even easier to sit on marking trees. The right ones get visited about every day at the right time in june.



Wow I had no idea the marking trees were visited that often.  Thx for the feedback.


----------

